# La segunda del año



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

pues muy feliz año para todos y que rueden mucho y a lo que iba

pues en mi sesion de terapia de Mercado libre me encuentro con esto ahi por si alguien necesita un eje de direccion chris king pirata

Tazas De Direccion Para Bicicleta Chris King Aluminio - $ 895.00 en MercadoLibre


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

¿Porqué lo de pirata? Si están mas baratos de lo normal, pero no parecen ser copias. Claro que no me considero experto en falsificaciones


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Muy buena terapia......*

foesfoesfxr,

Pues me parece muy buen puntacho el ponerse a navegar en las páginas de ML como terapia :thumbsup:ja ja ja , aunque valdría la pena aclarar que clase de terapia , en mi caso yo puedo decir que a mi me sirve como terapia ocupacional para perder el tiempo , también me sirve como terapia de curación espiritual bicicletera ja ja que finalmente me lleva a un estado anímico de primera ya que después de reírme tanto llego a un estado de tranquilidad en el área bicicletera ja ja ja .

Mas adelante , con mas tiempo comentaré mi punto de vista acerca de las "ofertas bicicleteras" en ML y similares

Regresando al asunto de los headsets anunciados como Chris King , las evidencias fotográficas del anuncio me llevan a pensar y creer que esos headsets anunciados no son "piratas" , mas bien son unas copias super archi recontra PATITO de los originales Chris King :eekster:. y de plano deberían anunciarlos como copias de los autenticos CK, esas tazas de dirección seguramente fueron fabricadas en algún recóndito lugar de Asia .

Comparando las fotos de M.L. contra un CK original hay detalles donde se aprecia claramente que no son los originales Chris King , por ejemplo ;

A simple vista en las fotos de ML se aprecia lo patito en los gráficos impresos en los headsets anunciados, en un original Chris King se puede leer claramente *NoThreadSet* , en cambio en los falsos CK del anuncio dice *NOThreadset* , ja ja ja no hay que ser muy conocedor ni saber inglés ...simplemente conocer las mayúsculas y las minúsculas

El *stem cap crew* y el *stem cap *son muy diferentes . Faltan el *scuff washer*, el *bearing ring* y el *bearing o-ring* .
El *grip lock cap* es completamente diferente . Y para acabarla de amolar el *upper y el lower bearing cup assy *ni siquiera se parecen.

Con los cambios que ha efectuado la industria bicicletera durante los últimos años en cuestión de headsets ,tubos de dirección en horquillas y cuadros ,medidas, diseños , estilos etc etc. ese tipo de headset Chris King NoThreadSet de 1 1/8¨ ya esta pasando un poco a la historia, sin embargo en USA el precio de los headsets Chris King no se ha abaratado , de tal forma que de ninguna manera los originales CK pueden tener el precio al que los ofrecen en M.L. , en USA los verdaderos CK tienen un precio que ronda los $150 usd., es casi imposible que por aquí los ofrezcan tan baratos.

Y seguramente ya varios los compraron :nono:, ahí si ni hablar , el que cayó ...cayó:madman:

Y todavía hay quien preguntó si es "el último precio "

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Jajaja... estas no son Chris King, mas bien "Cristo Rey", jajajaja


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Más bien son headsets huitzilopochtli.

Y se ve que ya cayeron varios incautos ....ni modo se fueron con la finta , y el que los vendió tutti contentti, por eso estamos como estamos.

Por ahí he visto llantas kenda patito, cuadros rígidos Turner, manubrios de fibra de carbono de diferentes marcas a 300 varios, bicis que se dice que fueron de Lance y de otros famosos.

Y lo peor de todo es que cuando REALMENTE alguien ha puesto excelentes ofertas pasan los meses y ahí siguen .

También en ese lugar he visto fierros viejos de hace más de 10 años , que dicen que son de hace tres años y los venden a precios ridículamente altos.

Saludos


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

que alguien me expliqueeeeeee este es el colmo de los colmos la suspension la hace ventana, olvidense de todo lo demas

Waltworks 29er - $ 9,999.00 en MercadoLibre

hay disculpen pero no tengo nada que hacer jejejejee


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

foesfoesfxr said:


> que alguien me expliqueeeeeee este es el colmo de los colmos la suspension la hace ventana, olvidense de todo lo demas
> 
> Waltworks 29er - $ 9,999.00 en MercadoLibre
> 
> hay disculpen pero no tengo nada que hacer jejejejee


Ventana le ha vendido cuadros traseros a varias marcas... 
Seguro que a Erikssen le hace traingulos traseros y no me acuerdo si a Moots (creo que no).


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

foesfoesfxr said:


> que alguien me expliqueeeeeee este es el colmo de los colmos la suspension la hace ventana, olvidense de todo lo demas
> 
> Waltworks 29er - $ 9,999.00 en MercadoLibre
> 
> hay disculpen pero no tengo nada que hacer jejejejee


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Que cosa más espantosa :eekster:


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

lo unico de ventana que veo aqui es el linkage, en fin aqui el punto es que las suspensiones no las hace ventana si no Fox


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

foesfoesfxr said:


> lo unico de ventana que veo aqui es el linkage, en fin aqui el punto es que las suspensiones no las hace ventana si no Fox


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Frecuentemente sucede que las personas equivocan ( equivocamos ....) los términos correctos (según yo... que conste...)por ejemplo :

Le dicen suspensión al amortiguador (shock ) o a la horquilla (fork ) cuando me parece que suspensión es todo el sistema de componentes que integrados le dan suspensión a la bici , digamos suspensión DW Link , suspensión FSR , suspensión VPP etc.

En muchas ocasiones escucho a los cuates que dicen " mi amortiguador trasero tiene 6 pulgadas de recorrido " lo cual es hasta cierto punto imposible , lo que tiene 6 inches de recorrido es el sistema de suspensión trasera de X o Y bici .

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

yo pensaba que era sistema DW Link o FSR O VPP en cuanto a lo otros terminos pues nada mas estamos traduciendo del Ingles a español


----------

